#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  HELLO CITIZENS! Sri Lanka's Economic Growth Outlook In 2017!

## Moana

*Hi Citizens!
*

As Sri lankan Citizens it is a must to know about the current economic problem in Srilanka. The *economic growth* plus the GDP growth has decreased in time compared to the last 4 years *2016,2015,2014 & 2013*.


Although Sri lanka has expected a fund of 252 million USD dollars from the IMF, it hasn't really taken a step to increase the Economic growth in the last couple of years because of this the standard of living has also fallen.



*WHAT DO YOU THINK THE REASONS SHOULD BE? IS IT BECAUSE OF THE LESS GDP GROWTH, EMPLOYMENT PRODUCTIVITY, INFLATION? FROM YOUR PERSPECTIVE WHAT DO YOU THINK THE REASON SHOULD BE?*

*AS A CITIZEN WHAT ARE ARE WE SUPPOSED TO DO TO BRING A SOLUTION? ANY IDEAS DO LET US KNOW?* :Smile: 
*
TAKE A LOOK AT THIS!

*facebook.png

----------

